
Forget Pi, here comes Tau - acangiano
http://math-blog.com/2010/06/28/forget-pi-here-comes-tau/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The original is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1468341>

Although it doesn't say so clearly, this was intended as a summary of the
(rather long) original, and was submitted before the author realised the
original had been submitted.

